# ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??



## Bobster (15. Juni 2009)

Der Haushaltsvorstand kam gerade mit dem neuen
ALDI Flyer.....

*Petri Heil mit unserem Angler-Sortiment !*

...ab Donnerstag,den 25. Juni 2009


Sicher ist etwas für den schmalen Taler dabei.


Bobster


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Aldi Nord, nix für isch...

Bei Aldi Süd ist der 25.06. noch nicht im I-Net, mal abwarten...

Danke für die Info, Bobster!!!


----------



## BigGamer (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Real hat im Moment auch Angelkram, glaub ich|kopfkrat


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

PLUS!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> PLUS!


 
Die Sachen dort sehen aber auf den ersten Blick, preislich gesehen, nicht unbedingt nach Schnäppchen aus ...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Sachen dort sehen aber auf den ersten Blick, preislich gesehen, nicht unbedingt nach Schnäppchen aus ...



seh ich genauso... sonst hätt ich dazu ´nen Trööööt aufgemacht
|wavey:


----------



## dirk-mann (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin

aldi nord hat nix und bei plus naja schnäpcxhen sind was anderes

gruß dirk


----------



## Jens0883 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und die sehen sehr nach Lidl- Angeboten aus... nur teurer.


----------



## bobbl (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Absurde Vermutung:
Die haben gelesen, dass die meisten Angler von "Billig Scheiß" reden und haben, um seriöser und besser zu erscheinen die Preise verxfacht......


----------



## Fabiasven (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Da sind scheinbar einige Sachen von Paladin dabei.


----------



## Stokker (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe im März bereits, meinem Sohn, eine grosse ,toll aufgebaute Anlertasche  mit vielen (ich glaube 8 Stück )Plastikboxen für Kleinkram, für 20 Euro von Lidl mitgehen lassen.Super Teil, da gibt es nichts zu meckern.Ebenso Kleinteile wie Spaltblei und einen Posenkasten für wenig Geld. Das ist für einen Anfänger ,der im Urlaub sowieso alles verballert ,allemal gut.


----------



## lumpi655321 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Plus ist ja echt die Härte.Da gehe ich lieber in den Angelladen da habe ich für die Preise mehr Auswahl |supergri Werde mir aber den Käscher vom Aldi mal anschauen |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die sachen von PLus scheinen ja nicht schlecht zu sein ....


----------



## dirk-mann (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



HD4ever schrieb:


> die sachen von PLus scheinen ja nicht schlecht zu sein ....




moin 

aber bei den preisen wird mir schlecht da kauf ich doch lieber im angelladen

gruß dirk


----------



## Bobster (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Futterboot, mit Futterschleuder für nur
300+ Euronen...|bigeyes
Sogar Ratenzahlung wird angeboten....#d

Bobster


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Stokker schrieb:


> Ich habe im März bereits, meinem Sohn, eine grosse ,toll aufgebaute Anlertasche mit vielen (ich glaube 8 Stück )Plastikboxen für Kleinkram, für 20 Euro von Lidl mitgehen lassen..


 
Die habe ich auch gekauft, aber schon vor 1 Jahr; diese ist sehr gut und war zeitgleich im Laden unter dem Namen Bähr *identisch* für ca. 60 Euronen zu haben gewesen.|rolleyes

Das Lidl-Pilkersortiment hat mir auch in Norge viele große Fische gebracht.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Angler,

Aldi Nord 

http://www.aldi-essen.de/OFFER_D_DO/index26.shtml

hat dort die gleichen Kombos wie die letzten (2) Jahre.

Habe alle vor 2 Jahren gekauft.

Für das Geld ( damals 28,50EUR wennich mich nicht irre ) sind die echt klasse.

Die 4m Stipprute habe ich der Jugendgruppe schon empfohlen.

Die kennen die Angeln von mir und haben damit schon häufig geangelt.

Die Zubehörsets sind meiner Meinung nach nicht aktzeptabel.

Habe auch alle 3 gekauft.

Die Qualität ist dabei erschreckend ( zumindest teilweise )

Der Rutenhalter hat z.B. das erste in den Bodenstechen nicht überlebt. Und da war weicher Grasboden.
Auch die Posen sehen immer nach 2 Wahl aus. Da ist häufig die Farbe verlaufen oder die Ränder am Kunsstoff nicht sauber gegossen/ bearbeitet worden.

So war es zumindest letztes Jahr.

Die Angelkombis für Anfänger/ Anspruchslosere waren top.

Nur meine Meinung.

Petri Heil.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,
also wenn die Combos von Aldi und Co. "hochwertige" Angelsets sind bring ich mein Angelzeug morgen zur Bank|rolleyes 
Das "Hochsee-Angel-Set" möchte ich nach einmal Ostsee mal sehen. Mir bleibt nur das gleiche wie beim Lidl Threat zu sagen.:
So was, meist besser, liegt das ganze Jahr beim Händler rum, für das gleiche Geld. Warum immer dieser Run wenn es sowas im Supermarkt gibt. Macht es die Werbung?

MfG Algon


----------



## grazy04 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

was ich grad nicht verstehe.... man schimpft über "billig-Kram" von LIDL, nun kommt ein preislich höheres Segment (das Zeug ist übrigens komplett von Paladin, man schaue sich den aktuellen Katalog mal genau an), mekkern auch wieder welche rum.....

Wers nicht haben will brauchs nicht kaufen... wer will der soll doch.... immer das selbe


----------



## Lautertaler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für das Geld was die Sachen bei Plus kosten kann ich auch im Fachhandel kaufen!
Oder bei Askari gibt es auch Markenartikel Preiswert!(Mein Tip :
Sammelbestellung um transportkosten zu sparen)


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Lautertaler schrieb:


> Für das Geld was die Sachen bei Plus kosten kann ich auch im Fachhandel kaufen!


nicht nur die Sachen vom Plus.

MfG Algon


----------



## Wiederanfänger (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Algon,

nicht hochwertige Sets.

Sondern für Einsteiger und Anspruchslose das richtige.

Die 3m Pilkrute mit den Rollen ( ich hatte weil die Dinger später im Preis reduziert waren, nachher 3 Stück davon ) sind mit einer 
Angeltour für 3 Freunde, meine Frau und mich im Einsatz gewesen.

Meine Frau hatte meine Shimano, die 3 Freunde die Aldi Combis und ich etwas was nicht richtig passte.

Die 3 Combos haben sich für diesen Tag sehr gut bewärt.

Es hat jeder seinen Fisch gefangen oder auch mehrere.

Auch bei Hängern hat es gehalten, bis ich abschneiden konnte.

Falls was kaputt gegangen wäre, so ist die Summe nicht tragisch.

Ich habe bewusst gesagt, dass ich unseren Einsteigern in der Jugendgruppe die Stippe empfehle.

Für das Geld, gefällt Sie mir gut.

Wir haben da viele Kinder dabei, für die 26,50 EUR richtig Geld ist.
Und leider sind die Eltern auch nicht immer reich.

Und auch solche Kinder wollen nach 5 Monaten Leihgerät, mal was eigenes.

Dies nur als Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Algon,
> 
> nicht hochwertige Sets.


 
doch, laut Aldi
"Hochwertige Angelsets bestehend aus Angelrute und Rolle mit Schnur"
Quelle: http://www.aldi-essen.de/OFFER_D_DO/OFFER_26/OFF06.SHTML






Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Wir haben da viele Kinder dabei, für die 26,50 EUR richtig Geld ist.


Auch Kinder würden was beim Händler um die Ecke für wenig Geld finden.

MfG Algon


----------



## Boendall (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hm hab mir regelmässig, das Forellenset geholt.

Vorletztes Jahr war alles soweit I.O.

Letzes Jahr sind die HAKEN der Vorfächer gebrochen, beim Ersten mal dacht ich mir "Kann passieren" nch dem zweiten Bruch hab ich die Vorfächer weggeworfen.

Die Spinner/Blinker sind oft kopiert (Design) laufen teilweise gut, teilweise einfach gar nicht. Aber bei 15€ für die ganzen Teile kann man nicht mehr verlangen, als das Set hergibt.

Ich bin alles in allem zufrieden damit, mir aber sehrwohl bewusst, dass es eben in jeder so einer Zubehörbox gute Sachen gibt und Sachen die man einfach nach dem Auspacken in die Tonne kloppen kann.


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> doch, laut Aldi
> "Hochwertige Angelsets bestehend aus Angelrute und Rolle mit Schnur"
> Quelle: http://www.aldi-essen.de/OFFER_D_DO/OFFER_26/OFF06.SHTML
> 
> ...


 
AAAAAAAAAAAAh er schon wieder. 341 Postings hier im Board die sich nur damit beschäftigen wie schlecht LIDL, Aldi, Toom und sonstige Discounterangebote sind. #d

Befindest du dich im Krieg? |uhoh:


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Boendall schrieb:


> Aber bei 15€ für die ganzen Teile kann man nicht mehr verlangen, als das Set hergibt.


doch, und wenn es nur einen Euro kostet muß es das können für das es gebaut worden ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## Danny81 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Algon,
> Wir haben da viele Kinder dabei, für die 26,50 EUR richtig Geld ist.
> Und leider sind die Eltern auch nicht immer reich.
> 
> Und auch solche Kinder wollen nach 5 Monaten Leihgerät, mal was eigenes.



Hallo,

also gerade bei der Stippe hat sich bei mir die Daiwa Apollo bewährt, die gibt es schon für unter 10 Euro, bzw. knapp 13 Euro ( zum Beispiel hier: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=DAIWAApolloStippsetmitSchwimmer300m400m&cName=Ruten-Stippruten. Mit der habe ich auch schon den ein oder anderen größeren Barsch und unzählige Rotaugen gelandet. Dafür brauche ich dann nicht das Aldi gerät zum doppelten Preis.
Sicher ist es nicht verkehrt auf den Preis zu schauen, aber gerade dann, wenn 26,50 viel Geld sind, dann würde ich lieber beim Fachhändler schauen, der eben im Fall der Fälle nicht nur mit den Achseln zucken kann, sondern Lösungen liefert.
So long, Danny


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ LahnDöbel
erstmal Hallo, soviel Höflichkeit sollte sein.



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAh er schon wieder. 341 Postings hier im Board die sich nur damit beschäftigen wie schlecht LIDL, Aldi, Toom und sonstige Discounterangebote sind.


Das stimmt nicht!



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> wie schlecht LIDL, Aldi, Toom und sonstige Discounterangebote sind


auch das stimmt nicht!
Ich verstehe nur diesen Run auf die Discounter nicht, wenn es da Angelzubehör gibt.

MfG, auch soviel Höflichkeit sollte sein,
Algon


----------



## The flyfisher (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich würd mir definitiv die ******* ausm aldi oder lidl niemals kaufen. Es ist zwar billig für so viele teilchen aber die qualität ist absolut sch........
Ich habe mir damals auch mal etwas für das raubfischen dort gekauft : wobbler / blinker / spinner / gummifische und sowas alles. Alles müll , ein kollege hat sich dort mal eine angel gekauft die abgebrochen ist , weil er mit einem 30 gramm blei auswerfen wollte. Das kanns doch nicht sein.

Geht bitte lieber in einem Angelladen und kauft euch dort die sachen ( sind zwar teurer aber qualität spricht für sich ) Lieber mehr geld ausgeben für gute sachen ansatt weniger für scheiß zeug das man weg werfen kann , weil es nicht richtig läuft usw


----------



## grazy04 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wenn ich manche Beiträge so lese, frag ich mich was für Autos oder Motorräder der eine oder andere fährt???? Man muss ja denken das hier einige MB S-Klasse (oder besser) oder Motorräder der 20T-Euro-Klasse ihr eigen nennen. Alles andere ist ja einfach zu billig und kann demzufolge nix taugen !!!!! #q #q

Wenn das (um bei Plus zu bleiben) Paladin-Zeuchs beim Händler um die Ecke liegt ist alles gut, wenn Behr sein Rod-Pod im Katalog hat is alles gut, wenn Powerpool die Hammerkopf-Kescher anbietet ist alles gut, wenn aber Plus, LIDL und CO das anbieten ist es Schrott ??????? das muss mir mal einer erklären !!!


----------



## Boendall (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> doch, und wenn es nur einen Euro kostet muß es das können für das es gebaut worden ist.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Warum kostet Gulaschfleisch weniger als Lungenbraten? Kann beides auch nur zubereitet und gegessen werden.

Wenn man Sachen günstig nachgeworfen bekommt, kann man nicht die gleiche Qualität  erwarten wie von namhaften Herstellern, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,


grazy04 schrieb:


> wenn ich manche Beiträge so lese, frag ich mich was für Autos oder Motorräder der eine oder andere fährt???? Man muss ja denken das hier einige MB S-Klasse (oder besser) oder Motorräder der 20T-Euro-Klasse ihr eigen nennen. Alles andere ist ja einfach zu billig und kann demzufolge nix taugen !!!!! #q #q


gebe ich dir recht.




grazy04 schrieb:


> Wenn das (um bei Plus zu bleiben) Paladin-Zeuchs beim Händler um die Ecke liegt ist alles gut, wenn Behr sein Rod-Pod im Katalog hat is alles gut, wenn Powerpool die Hammerkopf-Kescher anbietet ist alles gut, wenn aber Plus, LIDL und CO das anbieten ist es Schrott ??????? das muss mir mal einer erklären !!!


Nein, aber warum kauft es den keiner beim Händler, wo es rumliegt? Und das konnte mir noch keiner erklären.

MfG Algon


----------



## The flyfisher (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



grazy04 schrieb:


> wenn ich manche Beiträge so lese, frag ich mich was für Autos oder Motorräder der eine oder andere fährt???? Man muss ja denken das hier einige MB S-Klasse (oder besser) oder Motorräder der 20T-Euro-Klasse ihr eigen nennen. Alles andere ist ja einfach zu billig und kann demzufolge nix taugen !!!!! #q #q
> 
> Wenn das (um bei Plus zu bleiben) Paladin-Zeuchs beim Händler um die Ecke liegt ist alles gut, wenn Behr sein Rod-Pod im Katalog hat is alles gut, wenn Powerpool die Hammerkopf-Kescher anbietet ist alles gut, wenn aber Plus, LIDL und CO das anbieten ist es Schrott ??????? das muss mir mal einer erklären !!!




ehm ich glaube die meisten wissen wovon sie reden. Nichts gegen dich aber ich z.b habe mir es auch schon im lidl gekauft und ich finde es ist einfach der größte schrott den es gibt. Sonst wäre es ja genau so teuer wie im angel laden nur die qualität fehlt halt beim dem lidl zeugs


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,


Boendall schrieb:


> Warum kostet Gulaschfleisch weniger als Lungenbraten? Kann beides auch nur zubereitet und gegessen werden.


weil es zwei verschiedene Produkte sind?
Wenn ich was für einen Euro kaufe möchte ich es auch benutzen können. Und dann verlange ich das es auch länger als einmal hält.
Edit: Knicklichter ausgenommen

MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich versteh die ganzen Diskussionen nicht...#c

Es wurde rein informativ (=> "to whom it may concern") gepostet, dass es (in diesem Fall jetzt bei ALDI) Angelsachen gibt. Danke für die Info!

Ob oder was man sich kauft (sprich: was man mit seinem eigenen Geld macht), bleibt doch jedem selber überlassen.

Tipps, ob der ein oder andere Artikel was taugt (oder halt nicht) sind (besser noch mit entsprechender Erklärung) gerngesehen.

Aber, bitte doch nicht, wie schon im LIDL-Threat, schon wieder Grundsatzdiskussionen a la "Catch & Release die neunhundertachtundvierzigste"...

Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.... Mahlzeit!


----------



## Boendall (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



The flyfisher schrieb:


> ehm ich glaube die meisten wissen wovon sie reden. Nichts gegen dich aber ich z.b habe mir es auch schon im lidl gekauft und ich finde es ist einfach der größte schrott den es gibt. Sonst wäre es ja genau so teuer wie im angel laden nur die qualität fehlt halt beim dem lidl zeugs


 
gebe dir bedingt Recht, hab auch mit den Lidl Spinnern schon schön gefangen, nicht ALLES ist Schrott.

Und das bei einem sortiment Pauschalpreis von 15€ neben ein paar tauglichen Sachen auch mindere Qualität zu finden ist sollte kklar sein, sonst kann man so eine Box auch im Fachgeschäft zusammenstellen, bezahlt mehr und hat dafür Qualitätsware.

Wenn Hofer (Aldi in Österreich) dieses Set wieder hat, werde ich es mir wieder holen, da für meine Zwecke mehr taugliche Sachen (Spinner/Blinker) dabei waren und ich billiger komme als im Fachgeschäft (was nicht heisst, dass mich das Angelgeschäft nie mehr sieht, es gibt Sachen die kaufe ich im Fachgeschäft und andere eben nicht)

Man kann von 30€ Ruten nicht dasselbe erwarten wie von 200€ Ruten.


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.... Mahlzeit!


 
und mit dieser hast du auch recht.
da ich eh nicht verstehen werde, das Billigware die bei jeden Händler rumliegt, aufeinmal besser wird, nur weil es sie im Discounter gibt, bin ich raus.

MfG Algon


----------



## Tobi94 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das "Hochsee-Angel-Set" möchte ich nach einmal Ostsee mal sehen. 
MfG Algon[/QUOTE]
 Ich habe einen Tag an der Nordsee benutzen können:q
Es hat den Tag leider nicht überlent.
Die Tage am Rhein und Ruhr allerdings schon.
Nach dem Gebrauch am Salzwasser habe ich es mit Süßwasser wie empfohlen gewaschen. Doch es ist am nächsten Tag der Lack abgeplatzt und und die Ringe abgefallen.
Irgendwann konnte ich die Spitze auch nicht mehr einschieben.
Dann habe ich das kaputte Set zu ALDI gebracht und die haben mir das Geld zurückgegeben.


----------



## Boendall (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weil es zwei verschiedene Produkte sind?
> Wenn ich was für einen Euro kaufe möchte ich es auch benutzen können. Und dann verlange ich das es auch länger als einmal hält.
> ...


 
OK dann nochmal anders, warum kostet ein Steak vom Koberind (schreibt man dass so?), das X-fache eines normalen Rinddsteak? Ist doch das gleiche Produkt.

Wenn man fürs Kobesteak bezahlt erwartet man aussergewöhnliche Qualität, wenn man ein Rindssteak kauft erwartet man eben nicht Kobe Qualität.

So ähnlich verhält es sich bei dem Supermarkt Gerödel. Will ich die Lidl Sachen (Rindssteak) oder doch etwas vom Fachgeschäft (Kobe)?

Man kann eben keine Luxuslimousine um den Preis eines Mittelklassewagen verlangen.

Edit:


Algon schrieb:


> und mit dieser hast du auch recht.
> da ich eh nicht verstehen werde, das Billigware die bei jeden Händler rumliegt, aufeinmal besser wird, nur weil es sie im Discounter gibt, bin ich raus.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Und diese Billigware ist vom Fachhandel besser? Ich verstehe deinen Ansatz echt nicht.

Billigware beim Discounter = Müll
Gleiche Billigware aus dem Fachgeschäft = gleicher Müll

Billig ist Billig egal ob von Lidl oder aus dem Angelshop, man wird die Qualität bekommen die man bezahlt.

Nur dass diese Ladenhüter im Fachgeschäft überbleiben und der Discounter halt eine Riesenmenge abnimmt, dafür bessere Preise bekommt und durch Werbung den Kunden dazu bringt sie zu kaufen (etwas billiger als die gleiche Billigware, die im Shop vor sich hinstaubt)


----------



## Elfredo82 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Von Futterbooten hab ich keine Ahnung, es kann ja sein das der Preis gut ist, aber der rest ist ja echt mal super teuer.
Da würd ich jedem  raten sich die Sachen beim Fachhändler anzuschauen, und dann ggf. im www nach nem Schnäppchen zu suchen. 
z.B. die Spinnangel Box ist ja echt der Kracher, das bekomme ich bei meinem Stammdealer vielleicht nicht günstiger zusammen aber ungefähr zum gleichen Preis, kann aber dafür die Eigenschaften u. Farben meiner Köder meinen anglerischen Bedürfnissen anpassen.

Gruß Fred


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Boendall schrieb:


> OK dann nochmal anders, warum kostet ein Steak vom Koberind (schreibt man dass so?), das X-fache eines normalen Rinddsteak? Ist doch das gleiche Produkt.
> 
> Wenn man fürs Kobesteak bezahlt erwartet man aussergewöhnliche Qualität, wenn man ein Rindssteak kauft erwartet man eben nicht Kobe Qualität.
> 
> ...


 
nochmal, mir geht es nicht um den Preis und auch nicht um die Qualität. Ich verstehe nicht den Run auf die Discounter wenn es da Angelzubehör gibt. Was Werbung so ausmacht.|rolleyes So, nun bin ich aber raus.

MfG Algon


----------



## Tobi94 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nein, aber warum kauft es den keiner beim Händler, wo es rumliegt? Und das konnte mir noch keiner erklären.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Wahrscheinlich weil (fast) jeder bei Aldi einkauft und man dort (fast) immer nur langweiliges Gedöns wie Notebooks und Topkraft Werkzeug (was übrigens bei mit im Keller gute Dienste tut) findet.
Wenn einem dann etwas in Auge springt, das seinem Hobby/Passion/Interesse entspricht ist man ganz begeistert.
Deshalb, so war es bei mir, finden diese Angebote so hohen Andrang.
Beim Händler wird es nur mangelnd angenommen, weil die meißten Leute doch gezielt etwas kaufen möchten, oder nicht?
Im Supermarkt findet man es spontan.
So denke ich, warum ALDI,LIDL... so einen großen Andrang finden.


----------



## Boendall (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> nochmal, mir geht es nicht um den Preis und auch nicht um die Qualität. Ich verstehe nicht den Run auf die Discounter wenn es da Angelzubehör gibt. Was Werbung so ausmacht.|rolleyes So, nun bin ich aber raus.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
AH jetzt hab ich dich.
Ich tippe mal, wie du richtig sagtest :"Was Werbung so ausmacht"

Ich seh es halt nicht so eng, zumal sicher einige vor den Ferien durch diese Werbung von den Kindern genervt werden "PAAAAAPIII ich hätte soooo gern eine Angel für mein gutes Zeugnis"

Ich hab mit 7 Jahren meine erste Angel um 50 Schilling bekommen. War erst mit einem Freund beim Kinderfreunde Angeln dabei und war ab da infiziert.

Mein älterer Herr hat sich auch so ein Set gekauft und wir haben zu Angeln begonnen (bei uns braucht man nicht überall den Angelschein). Im Endeffekt sind wir beide seit 21 Jahren Angler und ich weiß nicht ob es ohne so ein Set dazu gekommen wäre.

Natürlich hat das Starterset nicht lange genügt, den mit dem Hobbie steigen die Ansprüche. Früher habe ich die 1,5m Steckrute zum Forellen (Portionsforellen) fischen benutzt. Heute dient sie zum Köfi fangen. Da hängt halt mein Herz dran:l


----------



## MINIBUBI (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin Moin
Wauuuuuu!
Was für eine Diskusion!
Wo kauft ihr wenn Aldi und Co nichts im Angebot haben?
Könnt ihr mit der Kassiererin über eure letzten Fänge und wo was Beist unterhalten?
Wo findet ihr auf die schnelle Naturköder?
Ich kaufe und unterhalte mich bei meinen Fachhändler (Hallo Lars) Ronnis Angelshop
Bei gleichen oder Ähnlichen Preisen kann der Fachhändler der Geld eher gebrauchen.
denn er ist auch ein paar Minuten länger da um mir aus der Klemme zu helfen wenn es sein muß.

MINIBUBI


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Nein tut es nicht, zumindest kenne ich keinen Händler im Köllner Raum der das genannte auf Lager hätte. Warum pochst Du immer auf den Fachhändler? Hast Du selbst einen Laden oder wie sol man das hier verstehen?

Ich unterstelle den meisten Händlern einen gewissen Hang zur Selbstzerstörung. Gerät was seit ~5 Jahren längst nicht mehr hergestellt wird, wird zu UVP angeboten und neue Angeltechniken werden als Modeerscheinung abgetan. Wil man was bestimmtes, wird man in eine andere Richtung beraten (Hauptsache erist seine Ladenhüter lso), vergleicht man seinen Pres stellt man fest das man bei einem anderen Händler mit Ladenlokal billiger wegkommt, aber der Preis ist nur für mich gemacht worden, ist nur EK + Märchen... Gummifische haben die zwar aber die muß man schon mal vorkochen damit man die mit der bloßen Hand biegen kann. Jigköpfe haben Preise das man dabei denkt es ist Gold und kein Blei. Snaps = wasn des für ein Kram...

Sorry aber was soll ich den da noch kaufen? Ich muß selbst sehen wie ich zurecht kommen, auf Beratung in neuen Techniken braucht man in den meisten Fällen nicht zu hoffen. 

Ich pers habe 3 Stammhändler die sowohl was Preis und auch Technik angeht sehr gut mit dem Onlinehandel (Import mal abgesehen) locker mithalten können. Sicher sie haben nicht alles da aber wen ich bestelle ist es innerhalb einer Woche da. Aber das beste bei denen ist: sie jammern nicht wen Discounter Angelgerät anbieten, sie sehen das eher als Chance für neue Kunden. 

Das Gerät was die Discounter anbieten ist sein Geld Wert, aber mehr auch nicht. Irgendwann steigen die Ansprüche und dan ist der Kunde da und ist auch soweit das er weiß was er will. Ein Großteil der Discounter Kunden kauft aus Geldmangel oder eben der Lust es mal auszuprobieren. So ein Set wie es die Discounter vertreiben können die auch anbieten, tun sie aber in den wenigsten Fällen da die Ausfälle zu hoch sind und der Ruf darunter leidet.


----------



## Tobi94 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Nein tut es nicht, zumindest kenne ich keinen Händler im Köllner Raum der das genannte auf Lager hätte. Warum pochst Du immer auf den Fachhändler? Hast Du selbst einen Laden oder wie sol man das hier verstehen?
> 
> Ich unterstelle den meisten Händlern einen gewissen Hang zur Selbstzerstörung. Gerät was seit ~5 Jahren längst nicht mehr hergestellt wird, wird zu UVP angeboten und neue Angeltechniken werden als Modeerscheinung abgetan. Wil man was bestimmtes, wird man in eine andere Richtung beraten (Hauptsache erist seine Ladenhüter lso), vergleicht man seinen Pres stellt man fest das man bei einem anderen Händler mit Ladenlokal billiger wegkommt, aber der Preis ist nur für mich gemacht worden, ist nur EK + Märchen... Gummifische haben die zwar aber die muß man schon mal vorkochen damit man die mit der bloßen Hand biegen kann. Jigköpfe haben Preise das man dabei denkt es ist Gold und kein Blei. Snaps = wasn des für ein Kram...
> 
> ...


 Ganz Genau meine Meinung.
Ich hoffe bei meinem Händler immer, dass die nette Kassiererin da ist, und nicht der schrullige Cheff, der Neukunden nicht mag, und Jugendliche erst recht nicht.


----------



## brandungsteufel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Ganz Genau meine Meinung.
> Ich hoffe bei meinem Händler immer, dass die nette Kassiererin da ist, und nicht der schrullige Cheff, der Neukunden nicht mag, und Jugendliche erst recht nicht.



Hast ja in Essen auch kaum Auswahl was die Läden angeht 

Gibt wohl keine andere Großstadt in Ruhrgebiet die so wenig und kleine Läden hat wie Essen.

Bist bestimmt beim Schallbruch!

Grüsse


----------



## Tobi94 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Hast ja in Essen auch kaum Auswahl was die Läden angeht
> 
> Gibt wohl keine andere Großstadt in Ruhrgebiet die so wenig und kleine Läden hat wie Essen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich möchte hier absichtlich keine Namen nennen, da das zur üblen Nachrede gezählt wird.
Wenn du mehr wissen willst: PN


----------



## Stokker (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



The flyfisher schrieb:


> spinner / gummifische und sowas alles. Alles müll , ein kollege hat sich dort mal eine angel gekauft die abgebrochen ist , weil er mit einem 30 gramm blei auswerfen wollte.
> 
> Ich habe mir vor ca. 20 Jahren ein tolle Spinnrute bei Balzer bestellt, Black nochwas oder so,die den ersten Wurf mit einem Effzettblinker auch nicht überlebt hat.
> Ware erfolgreich getauscht. 2 Wochen später,2ter Anlauf mit neuer Rute 1ster Wurf und ...knack.Genau in der Mitte durch, wie die erste Rute. Und das für damals fast 80 DM.
> Also, passieren kann dir das auch mit angeblichem Markengerät.


----------



## Tobi94 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Stokker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor ca. 20 Jahren ein tolle Spinnrute bei Balzer bestellt, Black nochwas oder so,die den ersten Wurf mit einem Effzettblinker auch nicht überlebt hat.
> Ware erfolgreich getauscht. 2 Wochen später,2ter Anlauf mit neuer Rute 1ster Wurf und ...knack.Genau in der Mitte durch, wie die erste Rute. Und das für damals fast 80 DM.
> Also, passieren kann dir das auch mit angeblichem Markengerät.


Mir ist das mal mit ner 10€ Polenmarkt-Rute passiert.
Ich stand am See, den 6er Kopyto am Jigkopf und warf.
Da ist mir die Spitze flöten gegangen...


----------



## BigGamer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Mir ist das mal mit ner 10€ Polenmarkt-Rute passiert.
> Ich stand am See, den 6er Kopyto am Jigkopf und warf.
> Da ist mir die Spitze flöten gegangen...


 
Seit wann gelten Polenruten als Marke??|kopfkrat


----------



## kingralphder1 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich persönlich kann nur sagen , wer nicht zuviel geld hat um es aus dem fenster zu werfen ist mit den angelsachen vom discounter gut dran . wie schon erwähnt , kann das markenzeug auch mal fehlerhaft sein . Ich hab letztes jahr zwei ruten bei lidl gekauft und habe diese immer noch . Nach einigen guten fischen und ewigen hin und her transportiererei leben diese immer noch . Und nen kumpel hat sich die auch geholt und war jetzt schon drei mal in norwegen mit der einen und sagt auch nur positives . Vorallem wenn man die preise bedenkt . Zeigt mir mal im fachgeschäft ne relativ gute pilkrute mit rolle und schnur für unter 25 euro . Also ich hab so etwas noch nicht gefunden . Wenn dann vielleicht im netz aber nicht im laden um die ecke .


----------



## dodo12 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Lediglich das 
*Angel-Zubehör-Set Meer*

taugt wirklich was. Hat bisher immer gut gehalten und gefangen.


----------



## grazy04 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Seit wann gelten Polenruten als Marke??|kopfkrat



schon was von "Jaxon" gehört ? , versuch das mal (obwohl in Polen hergestellt) gerade dort zu vernünftigen Preisen zu bekommen! Das Zeuch kostet da mehr wie hier in DE..... warum ??? wohl wegen der Markteinführung in Europa. 
Übrigens wird Jaxon im selben Werk (und von den selben Mitarbeitern) hergestellt wie Teile von Spro und Balzer !!!!!


----------



## Timbo110 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



lumpi655321 schrieb:


> Werde mir aber den Käscher vom Aldi mal anschauen |rolleyes



Also ich kann nur empfehlen da die Finger von zu lassen. Hab den selber letztes mal gekauf, nach 2 mal Fischen musste er schon von mir repariert werden weil er sich nicht mehr ausfahren lies. Dann ist das Gewinde von der Schraube sehr weich was diese schnell ausleiern lässt. Also ich würd lieber 10€ mehr ausgeben und nen vernünftigen holen. Dieser Kescher ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sein Geld wert.


----------



## BigGamer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



grazy04 schrieb:


> schon was von "Jaxon" gehört ? , versuch das mal (obwohl in Polen hergestellt) gerade dort zu vernünftigen Preisen zu bekommen!


 
Wo? Da stehen keine Preise bei


----------



## Sladdi (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Timbo110 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur empfehlen da die Finger von zu lassen. Hab den selber letztes mal gekauf, nach 2 mal Fischen musste er schon von mir repariert werden weil er sich nicht mehr ausfahren lies. Dann ist das Gewinde von der Schraube sehr weich was diese schnell ausleiern lässt. Also ich würd lieber 10€ mehr ausgeben und nen vernünftigen holen. Dieser Kescher ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sein Geld wert.




Ich hingegen kann über den Kescher nichts negatives berichten.
Hab ihn schon seit einem Jahr und wenn sich mal Fische dazu durchringen mir an den Haken zu gehen, holte der Kescher sie immer gut an Land.


----------



## dodo12 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kauft da denn jemand von euch eine Rute ?
Taugen die denn wirklich gar nichts?


----------



## Tobi94 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich werde mir wogl die Friedfischrute holen....


----------



## Khaane (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Kauft da denn jemand von euch eine Rute ?
> Taugen die denn wirklich gar nichts?



Kommt auf die Ansprüche drauf an - In eurem Alter wäre ich froh über eine solche Rute gewesen


----------



## kingralphder1 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hey , also ich hab mir auch die pilkrute geholt . Und bin mit der jetzt schon über ein jahr zufrieden . Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das man für den preis garantiert nicht sowas im fachhandel bekommt . Ich gehe damit z.b. auch auf karpfen , wegen dem hohen wurfgewicht . Da meine karpfen montage nen 90 gramm blei hat .


----------



## ObiWahn81 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nächste Woche ist ja mal wieder soweit, Aldi biete wieder Zubehör...

Das einzige was für mich von Interesse ist, das Rutenfutteral. Ich denke schon, dass ich mir 2 Stück davon kaufen werde, bei dem Preis kann man echt nichts falsch machen. 

Das ganze andere Zeugs werde ich aber nicht eines Blickes würdigen, wobei ich denke, dass für den ein oder anderen Jungangler noch Kaufpotenzial bestehen könnte.


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ObiWahn81 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist ja mal wieder soweit, Aldi biete wieder Zubehör...
> 
> Das einzige was für mich von Interesse ist, das Rutenfutteral. Ich denke schon, dass ich mir 2 Stück davon kaufen werde, bei dem Preis kann man echt nichts falsch machen.
> 
> Das ganze andere Zeugs werde ich aber nicht eines Blickes würdigen, wobei ich denke, dass für den ein oder anderen Jungangler noch Kaufpotenzial bestehen könnte.


Kannst du mal einen Link schicken, finde nur Rolllatoren und BH's bei den Angebten nächste Woche....#c

Danke.


----------



## Algon (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,
http://www.aldi-essen.de/OFFER_D_DO/index26.shtml


siehe #2

MfG Algon


----------



## Koalano1 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Rutentasche schaut ganz ok für den Preis aus, aber von den anderen Sachen würd ich mir nichts kaufen.
Habe mir auch letztens beim Lidl die Rutentasche für nen paar Euros gekauft. Nutze sie für meinen Forellenkram wenn ich zu Puff fahre. Dafür ist sie gut, für meine normalen Ruten zu klein und zu kurz....


----------



## Fury87 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich finde das zeug ist noch nichtmal was für Anfänger! Wenn man am anfang schon mit solch einem Schrott Angelt, dann verliert man schnell den spaß an der sache in meinen augen! 

Ich finde es sowieso blödsinn, wenn lebensmittelläden Solche sachen anbieten nur um mehr angebote zu haben! Die haben von solchen sachen keine ahnung! Das wäre so, als würden die Angelläden jetzt make up und parfüm und haushaltsgeräte verkaufen! Nur um mehr frauen in die läden zu locken |uhoh: 

Naja, ich halte davon nichts! :v


----------



## cyberpeter (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Spinnset aus 2,70er Steckrute mit Rolle schaut zumindest von dem kleinen Bild genauso aus, wie dass was es vor ein paar Monaten für 5 € mehr beim Toom gab.  

Ich habe es damals für meinen kleinen Neffen gekauft und sogar selber ein paar mal damit gefischt. Eine knapp 60 cm REBO-Forelle mit der ca. 0,28 Schnur aus dem Lieferumgang war kein Problem ebenso der 10 Pfund Karpfen. Für größe Hechte oder Karpfen oder den fast täglichen Einsatz mit ein paar Stunden spinnen dürfte die Rute aber vermutlich die Rolle nicht mitspielen. Aber dafür ist sie vermutlich auch nicht gemacht ...


----------



## Tobi94 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wekches WG hat eigentlich die Spinnrute, und welches die Matchrute?


----------



## pfuitoifel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab mir vor ca.4 Wochen eine Spinnrute (2,70 m,WG 20-60g) mit Heckbremsrolle (3 Kugellager) und 0.28 Monofil bei PENNY gekauft. Hatte am 17.06. damit meinen ersten Hecht gefangen,war zwar gerade maßig,doch hab ich absolut keine Schwachpunkte erkennen können.Und das ganze für unter 20,- Euro. Der Wobbler allerdings war aus dem Angelladen.


----------



## Koalano1 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Erstmal noch nen Petri zum ersten Hecht!
Aber...
Ich glaube nicht, dass man nach einem Hecht in der größe schon von einer guten Rute sprechen kann. Jedoch vermute ich, dass es bei einer großen Hechtoma probleme geben könnte. Deswegen würd ich mir dort keine Ruten kaufen, denn es gibt auch schon für ein paar Euronen mehr recht gute beim Tackledealer.
Ich bin keineswegs jemand, der hunderte und hunderte von € in in sein Hobby steckt und immer das haben muss was teuer ist. 
Den Fisch ist´s erst egal ob er jetzt den Köder mit dem, ich nen es mal preiswerten Vorfach nimmt oder ein teures. Aber wenn die Schnur aufgrund von qualitativen Schwächen reist ist es für Angler und Fisch ganz schön bescheiden.  
Deswegen würd ich Schnur, Angel, Haken usw. nicht dort kaufen, die Rutentasche von Lidl ist zb. optimal für meine Forellenruten.
Muss natürlich jeder selber wissen
Grüße


----------



## pfuitoifel (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Koalano1:
Ich gebe dir voll und ganz recht,ein Schnurbruch ist ne denkbar schlechte Angelegenheit,vor allem für den Fisch.Und seitdem mir mal ein Haken gebrochen ist,das war beim Haken lösen bei einer kleinen Laube,kaufe ich nur noch Markenhaken und -vorfächer.
Bei der Penny-Angel sehe ich da aber keine Probleme,die Rollenbremse funktioniert recht gut und ruckfrei,und im Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung wurde immer wieder darauf hingewiesen,daß die Bremse nachder Tragkraft der Schnur bzw des Vorfachs einzustellen ist.Klar,für einen höheren Preis sollte man auch eine höhere Qualität erwarten können,doch bin ich ganz zufrieden mit der Angel.
Ich kann mich nicht beklagen und hoffe,daß es so bleibt.Mit der Zeit werde ich mir aber bestimmt hochwertigeres Tackle zulegen,wenn es meine Finanzen erlauben.Als erstes werde ich dann in eine bessere Schnur investieren.

Petri dank,
Manu


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Aber...
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man nach einem Hecht in der größe schon von einer guten Rute sprechen kann. Jedoch vermute ich, dass es bei einer großen Hechtoma probleme geben könnte. Deswegen würd ich mir dort keine Ruten kaufen, denn es gibt auch schon für ein paar Euronen mehr recht gute beim Tackledealer.



Wieso sollte es Probleme geben? Wenn man sich bewußt ist, dass man eine günstige Rute mit WG 20-60g einsetzt, die nunmal nicht soviele "Reserven" hat wie eine die 80 € aufwärts kostet und die Bremse ensprechend einstellt sehe ich auch bei größeren Hechten nicht das Problem eines Rutenbruchs.

Wenn Ruten brechen kann dies natürlich an Materialfehlern liegen - das gibt es aber auch bei Markenruten. Meist ist es jedoch so, dass sich viele Angler vorher keine Gedanken über die Rute machen und die Bremse entsprechend der Tragkraft der oft geflochtenen Schnur einstellen und sich dann im Drill wundern wieso die Bremse noch nicht aufmacht aber die Rute bereits das "knacken" anfängt. Sowas sollte vor dem Angeln ausprobieren.

Eher bedenken bei "Großfischen" hätte ich bei diesen Kombis bei der Rolle. Diese funktionieren bei größeren Forellen oder  mittleren Karpfen und Hechten noch ganz passabel. Wer allerdings schon mal einen 30-Pfünder Karpfen mit einer solchen Rolle gedrillt hat verstehen was ich meine ...


----------



## Timbo110 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Wekches WG hat eigentlich die Spinnrute, und welches die Matchrute?



Zu der Spinnrute kann ich nichts sagen, die befindet sich schon nicht mehr in meinem Besitz. Die Matchrute ist eigentliche ein Mischmasch Ding, Drauf steht das es eine Tele Bolo Rute mit 5-30gr Wurfgewicht ist. Würde aber auch dort die Finger von lassen. Der Rollenhalter ist nur zum schieben und ist direkt gebrochen. Also nicht die gute Qualität. Ich sag mal fürn Rotauge wirds reichen aber für mehr, da stößt die glaube ich an Ihre Grenzen


----------



## wassermonster (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

der schrott taugt nicht die bohne. alles discountermüll


----------



## kingralphder1 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also wie schon gesagt , ich hab letztes jahr die pilk rute bei lidl gekauft für 22 euro oder so . Hab nur ne andere rolle drauf , wegen freilauf . Und ich habe mit der rute schon einige schöne fische überlistet . Letzten herbst auch einen graser von 23 pfund und da war nen kumpel dabei der auch immer gesagt hat : das billigzeug taugt nichts ! Das hat er seitdem nie wieder gesagt ! Man kann an sehr vieles glauben , nur sollte man nicht in seinen glauben verfallen .


----------



## pfuitoifel (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wassermonster schrieb:


> der schrott taugt nicht die bohne. alles discountermüll



Du pauschalisierst.Und solche pauschalen Postings sind wenig aussagekräftig ohne eine Begründung deiner Meinung,und hilfreich geht anders.Hast du denn überhaupt Erfahrung mit Angelzubehör vom Discounter?


----------



## Lucius (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ob das zeug Schrott ist, liegt immer im Auge (Geldbeutel) des Betrachters.
Ich würde aber allen raten: Support your local Dealer!!!
Im grunde kostet der Kleinscheiss dort in etwa das selbe, Ruten und Rollen bekommt man eig. auch immer brauchbare für den selben schmalen Geldbeutel.
Nur wenn ihr ,nachdem euer kleiner Laden in der nähe wg. solchen Angeboten,Internet und Großketten zumacht ,für Maden und Tauwürmer eine Ewigkeit fahren müsstet wie Ich, würdet ihr Kotzen!

Ich hab mir bei meinem Dealer (R.I.P Norbert) z.B. Balzer Steckruten ( Feeder und Raubfisch) für 20 - 30 Euro gekauft und die sind allemal genauso gut oder besser als der Aldi/Lidel-Kram und ebenso teuer/billig ( und vorallem bekommt man auch mal schnell einen Spitzenring neu geklebt bei Bruch...)

Der Kleinscheiss in den Boxen,mal ehrlich: 
Hat mit den unmengen von Billigtwistern schon mal jemand was gefangen....!?
Die Haken,Vorfächer kann man meist auch grad in die Tonne klopfen und das einzige was taugt sind vielleicht Boxen und Taschen - aber selbst die bekomst du im fachhandel besser und fast genau so günstig....

Also ich finde : lieber etwas mittelfristig denken und seinen Händler in der nähe unterstützen, denn der hat Köder und Zubehör dann wenn man´s brauch und nicht nur wenn aus China grad wieder ne große Lieferung Billigware im Angebot ist!

My two cents...


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wassermonster schrieb:


> der schrott taugt nicht die bohne. alles discountermüll


Genau, alle Ausländer sind kriminell, alle Opels rosten an den Seitenschwellern durch und alle Holländer sind Camper!
|splat2:


----------



## Tobi94 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Genau, alle Holländer sind Camper!
> |splat2:


 Stimmt:m
Ich habe mir gestern den Kescher und das Futteral gekauft, und bin begeistert.
Das Futteral ist vielleicht etwas zu kurz, es könnte vlt. noch 5cm länger sein. Der Kescher ist Top. Stabil, schnell aufgebaut und gut zu transportieren.


----------



## pupsimwind (3. August 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

bei uns im angelladen kosten glaub 2 kincklichter 40ct

und beim lidel 40stück  für 3.60 ^-^


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. August 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



pupsimwind schrieb:


> und beim lidel 40stück  für 3.60 ^-^



wenn, dann waren´s *50 *Stück


----------



## zanderaal (3. August 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



pupsimwind schrieb:


> bei uns im angelladen kosten glaub 2 kincklichter 40ct
> 
> und beim lidel 40stück  für 3.60 ^-^




Und die taugen nichts für einen Ansitz über Nacht weil du die nicht mehr siehst nach ein paar Stunden.

Hab es selber ausprobiert und muß sagen schade ums Geld.

Gruß vom Niederrhein


----------



## strawinski (5. September 2009)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also die angeltasche von aldi ist super. ne menge stauraum und viel fächer. hab ich sonst nirgendwo gesehen für 9 euro. unddie knicklichter für das geld gabs auch nirgendwo günstiger und die leuchten super. der rest ist nur was für die, die sich nicht auskenner. aber für anfänger preiswert und günstige sets.


----------



## Herbergsvater (24. August 2010)

*Angelzubehör in den Supermärkten*

Hallo Leute, 

ich versuche eifrig mir eine angelausrüstung zusammen zu kaufen und hoffe da auf günstige Angebote aus den üblichen Supermarktketten (aldi, penny, plus, lidl, rewe, real). Weiß einer von Euch, ob es zur zeit irgendwelche Angelangebote gibt? 

Gruß, Herbergsvater


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Herbergsvater,

Derzeit ist Sommerloch.

Empfehle, bei den von Dir erwähnten Märkten die entsprechenden Newsletter zu abbonieren, dann siehst Du die Aktionen am schnellsten.

Lidl hat eigentlich im Frühjahr besagte Geschichten.


----------



## Pinn (24. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei Aldi Süd gibs nächste Woche Kopflampen, die 30m weit leuchten und 9,99 EUR kosten. Ist das nicht viel zu hell und viel zu teuer?
Leider bin ich nächste Woche in Urlaub, sonst würde ich mir so'n Teil holen:
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_21507.htm

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Anglerjugend (24. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Pinn schrieb:


> Bei Aldi Süd gibs nächste Woche Kopflampen, die 30m weit leuchten und 9,99 EUR kosten. Ist das nicht viel zu hell und viel zu teuer?
> Leider bin ich nächste Woche in Urlaub, sonst würde ich mir so'n Teil holen:
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_21507.htm
> 
> Gruß, Werner


 
Hat jemand die Kopflampe und kann was dazu sagen?
würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## meisterJäger (24. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

9,95€ zu teuer für eine Kopflampe?
Meinte hat 24€ gekostet und hat nur an und aus 
Wie billig soll sie den sein?
Denke mal mit der wirste nicht viel verkehrt machen, zu hell wird sie auch nicht sein, das hast Du ja in der Hand. Oftmals sind die Lampen den Leuten nicht hell genug, einfach die Funzel nicht auf voller Kraft leuchten lassen: dunkler und längere Batteriestandzeiten #6


----------



## wladinator (24. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,
bin zwar neu was angeln angeht, aber wegen Lampen da kann ich eine sehr gute seite empfehlen, meine Lampen bestelle ich immer dort, vielleicht kennt ihr das schon, www.dealextreme.com 
falls ich hier mit dem Link gegen irgendwelche Rechte verstoße dann bitte löschen...
bezahlt wird über paypal, versand kostenlos, und die preise top, so eine ähnliche Lampe kostet da ca. 4 dollar umgerechnet ca. 3€, der nachteil ist natürlich lieferzeit, das längste war bei mir 3 Wochen, dafür stimmt aber der Preis... und was qualität angeht ist es gut bis sehr gut, und ich denke mal, dass die vom aldi auch in china angefertigt wurde
Gruß


----------



## micha84 (24. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich würde jedem solche Diskounter zeug abraten, sowas wie Stirnlampe und Taschen würde ich auch dort kaufen weil oft braucht man es ja nicht. Aber wen es im Techniksachen wie Angelsets geht würde ich die Finger davon lassen.
Mein Bruder hat das Angelset von Lidl mal gekauft, die Box ist nicht schlecht aber der Inhalt ist reines Grauen. Die Schwimmer ein reiner Witz 4 Schwimmer sind bei auswerfen in der Mitte gebrochen, die Haken sind nicht scharf, die ganzen  Kunstköder haben keine Aktionen unter dem Wasser da lacht sich der Raubfisch den Arsch ab.
Die Rute ist nicht schlecht muss ich schon sagen ABER die Rolle ist das Grauen, alle 2-3 Würfe verwirbelt sich die Schnurr um sich selber das ist kein Angeln mehr, nach dem mal ein grösserer Fisch dran war und die Bremse gezogen wurde machte es nur noch KLACK und die Bremse war weg.



Also ich würde Technische sachen niemals bei Discounter hollen, dass weiss hoffentlich jeder das man Bohrmaschienen oder das Zubehör (Bohrer,Sägeblätter etc.) nicht bei Discounter hollt. Also sollte man auch bei Angeln und Zubehör keine Ausnahme machen!!!


----------



## ayron (25. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Kann dir auch bei namentlich bekannten artikeln passieren.....Hab mir letztens nen Zebco River Twin geholt.....Würdest du noch mehr Federn dran hängen hättest du nen Streamer..... aber von spinning aktion ist da nichts zu sehen/ zu spühren.....genauso wie ich einen zocker von behr habe.....das Holo ist so mies geklebt.....musste erstmal das loch freibohren..... naja man hat glück oder nicht..... und zudem hatte ich noch gelesen das jemand sich nen 2,50€ wobbler geholt hat, mit mieser aktion aber die fische stehn drauf#c


----------



## strawinski (25. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Qualität ist Qualität...Fachprodukte wird man bei Aldi, Lidl etc. nie bekommen. Ist ja auch kein Fachhandel und das wollen sie auch nicht. sie bieten nur zb. angeln und rollen zum günstigen preis. mehr jedoch nicht. dafür bekomme ich auch im internet einsteigerpakete mit alem für wenig geld.ist das gleiche.....


----------



## petri28 (25. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

*dafür bekomme ich auch im internet einsteigerpakete mit alem für wenig geld.ist das gleiche..... *
der Vorteil bei ALDI und LIDL: da kannste den "Mist" halt vorher schon begutachten


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



petri28 schrieb:


> *dafür bekomme ich auch im internet einsteigerpakete mit alem für wenig geld.ist das gleiche..... *
> der Vorteil bei ALDI und LIDL: da kannste den "Mist" halt vorher schon begutachten



wen mit denen was passiert gibt es anstandslos das Geld zurück  Soo schlecht sind die Ruten von Aldi u Lidl nicht, sind eben genau das Wert was man dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Bananaq (25. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Pinn schrieb:


> Bei Aldi Süd gibs nächste Woche Kopflampen, die 30m weit leuchten und 9,99 EUR kosten. Ist das nicht viel zu hell und viel zu teuer?
> Leider bin ich nächste Woche in Urlaub, sonst würde ich mir so'n Teil holen:
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_21507.htm
> 
> Gruß, Werner



hi find ich auch bisschen teuer hab eine von DAM und die hat rotlicht funktion für das gleiche geld!!


----------



## strawinski (25. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also wenn man den angelschein frisch hat aber nicht weiß, ob man mit dem Hobby zurecht kommt, ist es immer besser man kauft sich für paar euro ein einsteigerset und tauscht es dann stück für stück aus. besser als wenn man 300 euro in den sand setzt und dann findet man angeln langweilig.....


----------



## micha84 (25. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



strawinski schrieb:


> also wenn man den angelschein frisch hat aber nicht weiß, ob man mit dem Hobby zurecht kommt, ist es immer besser man kauft sich für paar euro ein einsteigerset und tauscht es dann stück für stück aus. besser als wenn man 300 euro in den sand setzt und dann findet man angeln langweilig.....




naja wer einen angelschein macht der weiss es doch schon genau das er dieses hobby betreiben will und weiss auch um was es geht in dem bereich..... schon in theorie wird einem vieles beigebracht was angeln ist und was man für angeln braucht, wer keinen fische töten kann oder wer bei angeln riesen party erwartet wird schnell den angelschein aufgeben.
ausserdem sind 300 euro für ein hobbystart recht wenig/günstig schau dir mal die modellbauer an, da kostet ein gutes einbahn starterset schon 300 euro und da hat man nur blanke schienen mit lok.
Schon alleine wen man fussball anfangen will, von 0 aus kostet starterset auch locker 200-250 euro. Also es gibt kein einziges hobby wo kostenlos ist ausser stein sammeln :q:q


----------



## strawinski (25. August 2010)

*AW: ALDI Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

stimmt, wenn man überlegt was ein Panzer kostet


----------

